# Replacing Old Standard Receivers



## bill18163 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have two standard Directv D11-500 receivers. They don't even have HDMI ports. Both my TV's have HDMI ports and I would like to get two new receivers so I can hook up the TV's with a HDMI cable. Can't I just get two new receivers that have HDMI ports and plug into them? I would think I should get the updated equipment for free since I have been using these antiques since 2001.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You may qualify for a free upgrade. Check your DIRECTV online account or contact them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When you call DIRECTV to ask about an upgrade, they will offer you a genie system. Since all your have is SD gear, you will be require to pay for HD, DVR & Whole-Home which is $23 in added monthly fees. If you don't want the genie system, you could then ask for 2 HD receivers which will only add $10 to your monthly bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And chances are if there are any deals/specials to be had, calling them is the best way. Be polite. If you're not sure what they're offering you is good, tell them you have to check with your significant other and you'll call them back. Let us know what they offer you. Talk with the other viewers in your house to see want system you want. Although you haven't had DVRs, once you get one, you'll love it. You can time shift all your shows. Even when I'm at home waiting for a show, I won't start it until about 15-20 minutes into the show so I can skip through all the commercials.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Since all your have is SD gear, you will be require to pay for HD, DVR & Whole-Home which is $23 in added monthly fees.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not $23 anymore. It's $15 advanced receiver fee and you have to pay for the first box as well - no longer free.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

goober22 said:


> It's not $23 anymore. It's $15 advanced receiver fee and you have to pay for the first box as well - no longer free.


The prices you state are for new subscribers which the TS is not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> The prices you state are for new subscribers which the TS is not.


Nailed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

goober22 said:


> It's not $23 anymore. It's $15 advanced receiver fee and you have to pay for the first box as well - no longer free.


No, is not. See Jimmy' response above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

If he's not paying for any of them now.... Then what? They are new services for him!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

goober22 said:


> If he's not paying for any of them now.... Then what? They are new services for him!


Unfortunately that is not how it works, the new pricing structure is only for new accounts, not for current subs getting new services.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish DIRECTV would chose one format for fees and would just convert everyone to the same scheme and be done with it.


----------

